# Cheap way to calibrating cheap thermometers



## larrysy (Jul 21, 2014)

Cheap substitute for a USD$65 calibration thermometer - https://www.bulkreefsupply.com/traceable-long-stem-calibration-thermometer.html

Costs nothing if you already have a sous-vide device. Sous-vide should be accurate. The thermometers are about 4 CAD each.


----------

